# www.dendrobates.org now exists + red headed frog



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everybody, 

http://www.dendrobates.org is my and Jason Brown's new website address, basically a souped-up version of my 2004 website (http://personal.ecu.edu/emt0424/peru04/index.html) The new one has a better layout, especially for the habitat section, and contains major photo additions and updated information. Also, I have included many non-dendrobatids and an evolution page. It has just been re-updated to include a news section. In the next few days we will be putting up some pictures of E. macero, E. simulans, and E. smaragdinus. 

Evan Twomey


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. You guys have a very cool website.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

you guys need any new grad students at ecu? 

love the website and pics.










and 










are awesome pictures of amazing frogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Fantastic pictures, keep em coming. Makes me want to visit.

Peace out,
Kenny


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I had a link to the old site under my MSN favorites. The pics were great, and the updated shots are even better.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

i wish some of those fants would make it into the hobby. i think they're they prettiest forgs out there.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Evan, Thanks for the link... Those lil guys are awesome...


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great Evan! Nice updated layout. Man, green bassleri, stunning! I have to get back down there. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great stuff, and great pictures...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

The old site was one of my favorites...and this one is even better. Superb job, guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Spectacular! Really awesome page.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Awesome website. I must say those are some truly beautiful frogs that you have pictures of! I also agree, I'd love to see some of those forms of Fantasticus make it up here. Great Job!


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*Funding*

Yall need to put up a Paypal box directly on your website so Dendro-enthusiasts can help support your research. Or maybe the board moderators will put one up here for you under Op Ec At. It could be "Operation Peruvian Diversity" or "Operation Peruvian Thumbnails"

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I would like to thank people for their comments on the site. One good thing is we have an ex-Summers lab student working in southern Peru, so we will soon be adding a bunch of information and photos about biolat, macero, etc. 

I had thought about something similar to what Afemoralis had said, but I didn't think it would be appropriate to solicit money on dendroboard, especially when it is something we enjoy so much. However, there is a long list of expeditions that we have been planning, which would include the following frogs as targets: D. rubrocephalus, D. sirensis, D. captivus, as well as many undescribed frogs that would almost certainly be found on these trips. Of course, one limiting factor on what expeditions could be made would be money, so _if_ people were inclined on donating towards an expedition, we wouldn't say no! If people are interested, I can post expedition outlines on the website to give people an idea of what frogs need finding, how we think they can be found, and how hard it will be.

Evan


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Any more info on the uakari? Think its so cool its actually a new species and not duelmanni. Ofcourse it would be great if Both were established in the states, maybe someday.....someday  More pics would be great too.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Unfortunately we don't have lot of pictures of the uakarii, but the frog is amazing. The crazy thing is that it has been known for years, people just always thought it was duellmani because not many people knew what the real duellmani looked like. After Jason Brown sequenced the uakarii it was obviously something totally different. Plus now, looking back, duellmani never ever has yellow sides. It is a really cool frog which is mostly terrestrial. Females get surprisingly big too. There are other morphs of this too which are yellow and look like pinstripe ventrimaculatus with parallel stripes. The manuscript has been submitted so the name should be 'official' any time now. Other people that have visited the Tahuayo region might have something to add here. 

Evan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Evan - likely not a big celebration in Peru, eh? 

s :?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ric Sanchez said:


> The manuscript has been submitted so the name should be 'official' any time now.
> 
> Evan


Hey Evan,

Where was the manuscript submitted to? I am just curious. Also, why would you find it inappropriate to have a paypal donation link on our site? I think it is interesting research that needs support- why not get support from people who are interested?

Best,

Justin


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Here is a frog that Mark and Manuel took me to see. It looks like the photographs of uakarii to me, what do you think? We were just calling it duellmani, I'll be interested to read the description of D. uakarii when it's published.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*Paypal*

Go on Evan! Clear it with ECU/Kyle and get the system going. I'd be stoked to be the first in line to kick in my $10. Such great stuff comes out of the lab's research- we are logical supporters.

"Go on, take the money and run..."


Afemoralis


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The manuscript was submitted to Zootaxa I believe. The good thing about this journal is that it's pretty fast... If it would be feasible to put up a paypal link, that would be awesome. Jason and I could strike up a mission statement and objectives so people would know what it would be for. It would be focused on expeditions to remote areas for rare frogs that people have probably never seen pictures of, and also for discovering new species in these remote areas. Since this stuff is not directly related to our thesis work it is hard to justify spending grant money 'to go look for crazy frogs', but this might be a great way to plug up some of the holes in our wallets. 

Devin - I am glad you posted a picture of that frog, and I am hoping that you found it somewhere relatively close to Iquitos. From what information we've gathered, the uakarii become less and less red as you move east of Rio Tahuayo, until you get to Brazil where they seem to be completely yellow. This might be an intermediate between the red and yellow morph of uakarii! Another cool thing, it almost has a copper cap like it's relative fantasticus!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Interesting - I was just checking out my "Orange" Amazonicus. They have a bit of yellow on the sides and down low in the stripes. Not a lot, just a bit.

My "Red" Amazonicus have no orange/yellow in them whatsoever.

Sounds like the same type of coloring ranges/differences you're talking about with duellmani/uakarii.

s


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Thought I would share some pics of a new frog found by Mark Pepper, Manuel Sanchez, and I on Thursday. Please don't email Mark asking when he will have it available! This frog is now a priority for both INIBICO and Understory Enterprises, so hopefully we can get this thing out before the smugglers do. Which is why locality data is going to have a tight lid. Tomorrow this (plus a few other random frogs) will be added to http://www.dendrobates.org
Cheers,
Evan


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW is all i can say. so when will it be available :wink:


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW! I love it.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*Wow.*

Holy cow Evan!

It's gorgeous! Fantastic job! Get that Paypal button up on the site for crying out loud! So what else can you tell us about it? Does it behave like the fantasticus we are more familiar with?

Cheers,

Afemoralis.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

That has to be one of the most amazing animals I've ever seen.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

When the pic first loaded, I thought the crest had to have been Photoshopped. Truly incredible. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

wow I havnt been this excited since I first saw Bulls eye Histrionicus


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!! Move over Pumilio bastimentos! This frog is incredible!!!!! But why post it here and not under its own topic? 
Whats the scientific name, I guess it doesnt have one yet.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

wow that is a sweet frog....will they ever find a purple one though?

Its amazing what new species they still find


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess it is a D. fantasticus, although we are going to get this thing sequenced ASAP to be sure. It moves a bit like a robot, and jumps like crazy, so I would guess it is at least fantasticus group. No calling yet. As for a purple frog, I don't know, although there are some rumors of fuschia frogs creeping around somewhere. By the way, the photos have been added to the website, plus some other various things (see the news section). 

Evan


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow! Awesome! Thanks for getting those photos up, very cool. Almost hurts my eyes to look at that bright red.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ric Sanchez said:


> I guess it is a D. fantasticus, although we are going to get this thing sequenced ASAP to be sure. It moves a bit like a robot, and jumps like crazy, so I would guess it is at least fantasticus group. No calling yet. As for a purple frog, I don't know, although there are some rumors of fuschia frogs creeping around somewhere. By the way, the photos have been added to the website, plus some other various things (see the news section).
> 
> Evan


I was told I'd sh$t myself when I saw this, and that was right on . Simply amazing! I'm curious, what does it involve to get a frog sequenced? What do you feed those frogs in Peru :wink: ...

Jordan


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm looking at it on my 42inch High-def plasma that i use as my monitor as well as my TV. I've almost reached the point of bowing down and praying to its glory


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It is a very nice frog, but I would have to choose one of those E. macero that they just put pics of up over it...


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

That red head is amazing, I was looking at the picture and noticed that it only has 3 toes on the front legs, I do not keep fants or thumbs at this time, but is this a trait only to fants. I checked out other species and they had 4 toes.


----------

